# The Mentalist.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I decide to give Jane one more year to find out who Red John is, again.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

I like the show. i hope they keep it for a few years


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

HIGHWAY said:


> I like the show. i hope they keep it for a few years


I will keep watching the show to the end, but I really would like them to finish off the Red John story. I still stand by my prediction a few years ago that Red John will turn out to be his father.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

Once I saw this Red John storyline was going to be a continual thing throughout the whole series I told my wife I think it will end with Jane catching Red John and then letting him go so he has something to hate, chase, and keep him motivated to go on living. I admit I thought I'd have to rethink that after last season, but as it turns out I don't yet. What I don't want is it turning out to be one of the team members, his wife he thought was dead, etc.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

Jack Bauer would have caught Red John and done it in one season not 3 years.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tiny said:


> Jack Bauer would have caught Red John and done it in one season not 3 years.


Whoa!! Are you sure that* Jack Bauer* isn't Red John??


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Tiny said:


> Jack Bauer would have caught Red John and done it in one season not 3 years.


Jack would have caught him in 24 hours.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

I liked this show until I watched Castle. The chemistry of the cast on Castle just seems so much better than The Mentalist IMHO. I just stopped watching The Mentalist.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Carolina said:


> I liked this show until I watched Castle. The chemistry of the cast on Castle just seems so much better than The Mentalist IMHO. I just stopped watching The Mentalist.


I agree the cast chemistry on _Castle _is better, but I think the writing has slipped a bit. I thought they could have written the last two episodes so much better than they did. They made the event we were all waiting for almost seem like an afterthought. Just my .02.

As far as the _Mentalist _cast goes, I thought the relationship between Cho and Summer was a nice diversion, but the Lisbon character is completely uninteresting, IMHO.

That said, I thought that last "twist" on the _Mentalist _season finale was brilliant, especially coming right after they had me thinking for a moment the FBI lady might be in cahoots with RJ.


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

frederic1943 said:


> Jack would have caught him in 24 hours.


And shot him in the thigh.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> I will keep watching the show to the end, but I really would like them to finish off the Red John story. I still stand by my prediction a few years ago that Red John will turn out to be his father.


Mrs. Fluffybear says her money is on Jane himself being Red John.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Mrs. Fluffybear says her money is on Jane himself being Red John.


I've begun to think that the last couple of episodes.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

DogLover said:


> I've begun to think that the last couple of episodes.


I really don't think it will end that way. Let me explain why I believe it will be his father. The time that he flashback to his childhood if I remember correctly he has some sort of dispute with his father and it was never visited again. For a long time I had a problem with this solution which how did Red John get the technical knowledge he has showed since the series began. The other day it occur to me that his father could be controlling the leader of the Cult whose name I forget and they would provide the knowledge needed.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"yosoyellobo" said:


> I really don't think it will end that way. Let me explain why I believe it will be his father. The time that he flashback to his childhood if I remember correctly he has some sort of dispute with his father and it was never visited again. For a long time I had a problem with this solution which how did Red John get the technical knowledge he has showed since the series began. The other day it occur to me that his father could be controlling the leader of the Cult whose name I forget and they would provide the knowledge needed.


Oh the California Jim Jones type guy? I don't think so. They were actually getting along the last time in a weird sort of way. Honestly this is what I think. And I know this sucks the life out of everything. This year or next year the ratings are going to suck because of where they moved the show and it'll get cancelled before there's any resolution. That will really suck for everyone like us who invested their time getting interested in the show. But just ask those who liked CSI Miami how they liked it's ending. Apparently not so much.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, well, my money is not on Jane's father, or anyone at the CBI, but the leader (McDowell) of Visualize. It's possible that RJ is actually the ORIGINAL leader of Visualize, who they say died years ago, but who really knows? All I can say for sure after this year's finale is, the new young head of the CBI is NOT RJ.

I shiuld add, that considering they said that Jane has been working on his plan to lure RJ out for over six months, the execution of that plan was pathetic! They didn't need any modern DNA tests to see it wasn't Rigsby, not even fingetprints, just a tape measure!?! REALLY! Just pathetic...


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

The guy who was the head of the police force at the seasons start (he ended up on Unforgettable) seemed to have something to do with RJ too. He seemed very happy Jane was going to go to prison and frustrated he wasn't. It felt like he was in cahoots too.


----------



## jjbatt0336 (May 24, 2012)

The upcoming season for the Mentalist will be it's last. Any time CBS schedules a show at 10:00 PM Eastern, on Sunday night, that show will die on the vine. Starting time for the show could be as late as 10:30 or 10:45. CBS as a tough time understanding the a Football game hasn't ended before 7:00 in a number of years.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

jjbatt0336 said:


> The upcoming season for the Mentalist will be it's last. Any time CBS schedules a show at 10:00 PM Eastern, on Sunday night, that show will die on the vine. Starting time for the show could be as late as 10:30 or 10:45. CBS as a tough time understanding the a Football game hasn't ended before 7:00 in a number of years.


Did I miss a story somewhere where Robin Tuney or Simon Baker announced they would not be returning to the show after this coming season? It's about the only good reason I can think of that CBS would do something so foolish. Stick something such as CBS:NY over there but not a show which still has a loyal audience.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

The problem is 60 minutes. If you notice, Fox on a doubleheader week doesn't schedule things to start until 8. Then if it starts 5-10 minutes later no biggie. CBS has decided come hell or high water 60 Minutes MUST air along with a full 3 hours of prime time. I don't exactly understand this. If 60 Minutes is so important than schedule it at 8 and push back some show to mid season or the weeks of doubleheaders and other sporting events that routinely run past 7 air a 60 minutes rerun and join it in progress.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Carolina said:


> I liked this show until I watched Castle. The chemistry of the cast on Castle just seems so much better than The Mentalist IMHO. I just stopped watching The Mentalist.


I can't disagree with this; Castle is a much better show.

But The Mentalist has its value.

Castle is very hard to follow. There is a point of diminishing returns in light entertainment when you start asking too much of the viewer to be able to follow how intricate the plot might be, clever as they are. It's really a lot of work.

Sometimes I find them discussing a case at the white board and they mention three or more people that I don't even recognize the names of, and that with me paying rapt attention all along. Heaven help you if you have a living room full of kids distracting you.

If the Castle writers, who are about as good as it gets, are falling down in any capacity, it's that they do not bring the viewer along well enough; they expect all of that heavy lifting to be done by the viewer. It's daunting. Thank God its not a serialized storyline.

If I am going to pick Castle to watch from my DVR, I not only have to be in the right mood, I have to have my wits about me and it has to be early enough in the evening that they won't put me to sleep. I worked all day; it's hard to get motivated to work this hard at just trying to relax and watch TV.

And that is the beauty of The Mentalist. It is simple enough to follow when you are only half-able to pay attention. If I'm tired, it's either that or CSI, because they bring the viewer along. THEY do the heavy lifting. Castle never does. Sometimes, that's exactly what folks are looking for--the ability to vegitate without any pressure. It's what made CSI:Miami the most popular show in the world; it still might be outside the USA.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Interesting theory, huh?

He is a professional con man, after all. If I were the producer, that is how I would end the series; it is revealed that Patrick Jane killed his family and created an elaborate cover-up of a fictional serial killer named Red John, precisely to throw suspicion off of him. He conned us, the viewers, along with everyone else.

Every scene in the series, just like every scene in _The Sixth Sense_ that originally did not disprove that the main character was dead, can be explained as either a part of Patrick's cover-up, or as him conflicted and guilty over his crime.

Has this theory already been floated somewhere?

Regardless, I started out thinking this was a simple series with low goals for drama, another _Murder, She Wrote_ plot-simple procedural. In many ways, that's exactly what it is. But as I watched, I grew more and more enamored of the Patrick Jane character. He's a scoundrel. An A-hole. A pussy. A genius. A sociopath. Not really at all likable. And has turned out to be one of the most charismatic, interesting, fascinating characters on television. Probably a combo of good writing and good acting.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

fluffybear said:


> Mrs. Fluffybear says her money is on Jane himself being Red John.


Oh Wow! I'm not alone! Mrs. Fluffybear must be psychic!  Or maybe I am. Or maybe I read this thread 6 months ago!


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Interesting theory, huh?
> 
> He is a professional con man, after all. If I were the producer, that is how I would end the series; it is revealed that Patrick Jane killed his family and created an elaborate cover-up of a fictional serial killer named Red John, precisely to throw suspicion off of him. He conned us, the viewers, along with everyone else.
> 
> ...


Just does not work for me. It has been mention in other post but to me it is too much of a cop out. I sure hope that the writers could come to better ending.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Oh Wow! I'm not alone! Mrs. Fluffybear must be psychic!  Or maybe I am. Or maybe I read this thread 6 months ago!


Maybe you are Red John.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm John, but not Red. 

Popped in to say I saw the set on which most of Mentalist is filmed- The Warner Bros. lot in beautiful downtown Burbank. The couch on which Jane reposes is quite real, quite dilapidated. Apparently Simon Baker is well liked there, but said to be very serious about his acting.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

In order for Patrick Jane to be Red John, they'd have to forget about several episodes. *Especially* the one where he was tied up BY Red John, never being allowed to actually SEE him.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

If he was Red John would they spin off The Hunt For Red John? Would we be rooting for him, a serial killer, I don't think so. Dexter maybe.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

PATRICK IS RED JOHN



TomCat said:


> Interesting theory, huh?
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Um, about a million times in the various forums I read.

People who are much to much into these things--much more than I am--have pointed out that there were at leat two or three times in the show that RJ personally did things while Patrick was elsewhere, so he COULD NOT be RJ. I don't remember the incidents to recall them here, but apparently there were some. The writers could, or course, forget those details as well and make him RJ, but that would be a terrible cop-out from my point of view. There is NO WAY the profiler cold have been Jack of All Trades, and likewise with The Mentalist.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I actually find that the whole Red John parts are becoming more and more aggravating. I wish they would just close that out and go to shows that have a start and finish in the same episode.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*CBS Renews 18 Primetime Shows for the 2013-2014 Season*



> Freshman hit "Elementary" will join 17 other series as part of the Eye's lineup next season.
> 
> . . . .


READ MORE

Red John is a mild mass murderer compared to what is currently being aired on FOX. Does CBS pick up the gore or does it stay mental?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice. Nice pleasant show.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

djlong said:


> In order for Patrick Jane to be Red John, they'd have to forget about several episodes. *Especially* the one where he was tied up BY Red John, never being allowed to actually SEE him.


I have had the pleasure of watching a few eps now with this thought (Patrick might be RJ and this is an elaborate hoax) in mind. The more I watch the more it seems not possible.

He still might be involved in his family's demise, but it hardly seems likely. He certainly has repressed that if so. Some may remember the great Mickey Rourke movie "Angel Heart", where he is a detective trying to solve a string of crimes <spoiler alert, but hey that movie is 25 years old, so probably not needed> that he actually realizes in the end that he himself committed. Realizing that you are capable of something heinous may be the most frightening thing of all. The elevator going down (assumably to hell) in the end credits was brilliant. My favorite De Niro role, also.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Did _Mentalist_ make it pass the ax?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Did _Mentalist_ make it pass the ax?


it survived

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/cbs-renews-mentalist-cancels-crazy-703037


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

say-what said:


> it survived
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/cbs-renews-mentalist-cancels-crazy-703037


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Woohoo. Great.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hah! I am watching one now. Have about seven more in the can, and great to know we're in business for another series.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

This is probably the best unexpected renewal of the year. I have really grown to like the Jane character. He has a lot of flaws, but he is always really interesting, and as the series progressed and they fleshed him out a little bit, I really found myself looking forward to seeing what he might do next.

And that's entertainment, just the unpredictability alone. I am only a couple eps into the post RJ era, but I still like where this show takes us. The rest of the cast is also great, and the addition of Rockmund Dunbar can only help.

When the show started I thought it was a shallow rip of _Murder: She Wrote _including its shallow story lines. A dinner-theatre whodunit. But the Jane character is what drives my interest, as I think that character is fascinating. Cho is also pretty cool.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From 'The Mentalist' Final Season Confirmed By CBS, Gets Premiere Date:



> CBS has made it official - the upcoming 13-episode seventh season of The Mentalist will be the crime drama's last. The end game was fully expected when The Mentalist clinched an eleventh hour renewal in May after spending the spring heavily on the bubble, prompting producing studio Warner Bros. TV to shop the series to other networks. The Mentalist is getting a proper sendoff - creator Bruno Heller, who has a high-profile new series for WBTV, Gotham, recently given a full-season order by Fox, is shepherding the final chapter, sharing co-showrunner duties with one of his lieutenants, Tom Szentgyorgyi. (Chris Long also is an executive producer). WBTV was prepared for The Mentalist to end after Season 7 as series star Simon Baker's current contract expires then. The show is leaving in a good place creatively, having undergone a successful reboot midway through Season 6 when the series' central Red John storyline was wrapped and the setting moved from California to Texas.
> 
> The final season of The Mentalist will premiere on the series' most recent regular night, Sunday, on November 30, airing there for five weeks before it moves to Wednesday 8 PM on January 4 to fill in for Survivor as the veteran reality series takes a break between its two cycles. The Mentalist will conclude its run with a two-hour finale on February 18.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Great. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I have always like this show except when it focus on far out Red John story line.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Damn, missed this post. I am catching up with VOD. Stretched video, but at least I can catch up.


phrelin said:


> From 'The Mentalist' Final Season Confirmed By CBS, Gets Premiere Date:


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

Drucifer, on 05 Nov 2014 - 02:51 AM, said:
I have always like this show except when it focus on far out Red John story line.


I quit watching this show a while ago.
After he supposedly killed Red John and then in the first episode of the next season he says "Oh no that wasn't Red John".
I watched the rest of the episode and then I quit watching and haven't watched it again since.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Super villains belong in comic book type shows -- only!.

There's no crossover here.


----------

